# Any Benchmark table owners out there?



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

Since I've been a LJ's member I've noticed an ad occasionally about this Benchmark table and it really caught my attention. I am a contractor and am wondering if this table could actually be useful. I especially was wondering this week while installing fiber cement lap siding, a product that is difficult to cut and can break easily if not supported properly while cutting.

So I'm hoping there are at least a few of you out there who either own one of these tables or have at least used one before and can give me your honest opinions about this table. Is it sturdily built? Is it easy to fold down/set up? I'm not interested in using this in my shop as I already have more than enough bench space there. It would be something that I would be hauling around to the jobsite and possibly replacing a sawhorse or two. I just can't decide #1) if it's worth the money, and #2) if this table is really as handy as it looks in the video or if I'm just attracted to bright colors.


----------



## 007construction (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought a Benchmark a few weeks ago and I like it a lot…I think if you used this table with a material roller it would be great for handling longer cement lap siding. I did have a couple of issues with the table though… 
1. the locking knobs were small and shredded a bit on the metal.
2. I drilled through two of the plastic side caps with installing.

I wrote an email to the company regarding these concerns and the President personally called me which I gotta admit caught me off guard, how offten does that happen? Benchmark is mailing me new and improved parts, plus the ones that I personally broke free of charge.

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I guess one of my biggest concerns is how long it will last me versus how much it costs. I have always hired a couple of high school and/or college kids in the busy summer months and while I've had pretty good luck with them all so far, they are not always the most attentive and I can easily see one of them running the circ. saw right over the raised blocks on the table and destroying it. I'm still very tempted though.


----------

